# USb Keystroke Injection - Hyundai Marketing



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I recently purchased a new Hyundai and today I received an interesting device from them in a welcome packet in the mail.

It's a USB "key".
I was hoping it was a flash storage device that could be reformatted and used for storage, but what it turned out to be was considerably more interesting... and somewhat unsettling.

The device, when inserted to the USB port on a PC or Mac, sets itself up as a HID input device and types in the necessary commends to automatically direct me to their website, with zero interaction or authorization from me.

Playing around with it, I set UAC to its highest setting and the results were the same.

While it's a neat marketing tool, I can also see the technology being exploited for less friendly uses.

Here's about all I could find about it online.
http://www.ciscopress.com/articles/article.asp?p=1636214&seqNum=2

The article claims that it will run the same way on Linux, but it did nothing on my Mint box.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

American Express sent out a 'Gold Card' a few months ago that had a flip out usb drive that took you to their marketing site -- I suppose. I never inserted it into anything!


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

what would happen if you plugged that device into a photo kiosk?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

dorfd1 said:


> what would happen if you plugged that device into a photo kiosk?


Nothing, I imagine.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

A sneaky engineer that developed that. Let's kill him. :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There is an article to read http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/plug-and-prey-malicious-usb-devices


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> I recently purchased a new Hyundai


Did you get an Equus with the free iPad? That owner's manual looks pretty cool.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Herdfan said:


> Did you get an Equus with the free iPad? That owner's manual looks pretty cool.


No. I got the Elantra with great gas mileage.
I could buy several i-pads with the fuel savings.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

P Smith said:


> There is an article to read http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/plug-and-prey-malicious-usb-devices


Good information. Thanks!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> There is an article to read http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/plug-and-prey-malicious-usb-devices


Interesting read. There were a couple of settings regarding hardware I didn't even know existed. I downloaded the PDF version (which was probably full of malicious code :sure for future reference.


----------

